# Main waste line cleanout plug



## FP Home improv (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello All,

What would be the best way to open a main waste line cleanout plug ??
Are they a standard size in residential applications ??
I always thought they were of the screw-in type, but others have told me that they press in and you have to chisel them out on the square drive portion of the plug to get them out ?

Thanks !!!!!

Frank


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Metal or plastic plug, some plugs brass can be removed with a pipe wrench and hammer and some you have the bust it out like you have said. Plugs will be from 3" or 4"


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never seen one that was pressed in. There are wrenches for clean out plugs, but if the plug was not greased before being put into cast iron, chances are you'll have to break it up to get it out.

Be sure to get all the pieces and not allow any to fall in and wash away. Its usually best just to break them near the edge and pry them up and out to finish the breaks. Once you have a big enough piece broken out, you can pry the rest out of the threads.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Tip.

Use duck tape on top of plug to help prevent broken pieces from falling into line.


----------

